# Amplificador para guitarra clase Ab1 40 W rms .



## Rorschach (Jun 26, 2019)

Éste es una muestra de un circuito con 6DQ6, hay montones más en la WEB, hay que buscarlos, acá en el país habían muchas marcas de amplificadores para guitarra que los armaban con estas válvulas, se adaptaban bastante bien, corrigiendo bias, y valores, y eran mucho mas económicas que las 6L6.-


​Saludos cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 1, 2019)

*OTRO AMPLIFICADOR CON 6DQ6*

Para guitarra eléctrica, habría que anexarle previo, control de tonos, y efectos varios 
**

Saludos cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## rubenchaco (Ago 5, 2019)

Hola Rorschach, que te parecen estos amplificadores con 6dq6b Amplificador Estereo Hifi Valvular 40w+40w Valvulas 6dq6b  - $ 28.300,00
Amplificador Valvular Estereo Hifi 40w+40w P.p. 6dq6b-12ax7 - $ 39.900,00


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 8, 2019)

No tengo ni la menor idea, no los conozco !

Saludos Cordiales 
 Rorschach


----------



## Gabriel Gabriel (Oct 16, 2019)

Buenas! Pregunto aca sin intencion de desvirtuar el hilo. Casualmente es lo que estaba buscando ya que tengo ECF80 y 6DQ6.

Me decidi a ensayar el esquema, (a modo experimental) el cual tambien lo encontre en la web con su respectiva fuente de alimentación en otro blog del siguiente link : 

Información electrónica.: Amplificador de 40W RMS con ECF80 y 6DQ6A.

Allí encontre lo que sería el esquema original...



 
....luego el esquema mejorado.... (que subio Rorscharch en este tema, el cual voy a experimentar)




 

... y tambien está la Fuente de alimentación...



 

....en este momento estoy por bobinar el transformador de la fuente, y me surgio una duda ya que en el esquemático mejorado (con polarización negativa -80v ) la fuente sigue (segun el esquemático de la fuente) entregando -34v.... mi pregunta es si debería modificar la salida del transformador (que el debanado entregue mas voltaje para lograr los -80v), o  debo realizarle a la fuente alguna otra modificacion para lograr esos -80v respetando los 33v que entrega el transformador ? 

....o bien ese valor (-80v) ¿me lo darán los Preset de 10k del esquema mejorado?

Por otro lado, ¿donde se conectaría el positivo de la salida de la fuente de +34v (o +80v en su defecto) ya que en el esquemático no esta indicado? 

PD: Mil disculpas si la consulta es muy básica, soy tornero y guitarrista , pero aficionado a la electrónica.
PD: Mil disculpas si pertenece a otro tema... se agradece orientación. 

Gracias!! 

Saludos Cordiales


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 16, 2019)

G G , este es el esquema de la fuente regulada para -80 VCC  máximo, para polarizar las grillas de las válvulas 6DQ6 a -34 VCC.

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach 
P.d. : a tus preguntas, ningún preset, potenciómetro, resistor, hace subir la tensión !!!!!!!, la tensión máxima la entrega la fuente, con un preset, o potenciómetro (que son resistores variables), se regula la tensión para abajo (caída de tensión).
El positivo de la fuente de polarización no se conecta a ningún lado !!!, fíjate que el positivo del capacitor electrolítico va conectado a tierra !!! Solo se usa el polo negativo de la fuente para polarizar las grillas de las válvulas de potencia !!!


----------



## ionmas (Feb 23, 2021)

Rorschach dijo:


> *OTRO AMPLIFICADOR CON 6DQ6*
> 
> Para guitarra eléctrica, habría que anexarle previo, control de tonos, y efectos varios
> *Ver el archivo adjunto 180039*
> ...




	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 23, 2021

Hola , me gusta el tema válvulas , pregunto ¿como se ajustan los 100 mA que se nombran? Con una 6DQ6 single ended ,, ckase A, que potencia puede dar a alrededir de esos valores de I y E  de placa. Gracias

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 23, 2021

Hola , me gusta el tema válvulas , pregunto ¿como se ajustan los 100 mA que se nombran? Con una 6DQ6 single ended ,, ckase A, que potencia puede dar a alrededir de esos valores de I y E  de placa. Gracias


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 23, 2021)

Según mi entender, los 100mA en ese esquema se ajustan poniendo en paralelo a la llave el miliamperímetro y con los preset de 10K se ajusta la polarización de la grilla hasta obtener los 50mA en reposo por cada lampara. Para la operación normal se cierra la llave.

Seguramente la tensión rondara entre los -25V a -40V(en los BLU para un reposo de 60mA por el par rondaba los -36V pero con 600V de placa y 150 de pantalla)

El resto no lo se.


----------



## ionmas (Feb 23, 2021)

Gracias por la respuesta , correcto.  Preguntaba W rms de 6dq6 , porque según comentarios , , con 150 mA y unos 600 V de placa , en single ended , estaría por encima de los 50 vatios.


----------



## J2C (Feb 23, 2021)

Con 150 mA de corriente de placa por válvula se te va a poner muy roja.  Las he usado en amplificadores de RF de 100W el par con no más de 250 mA de placa en total lo que serian 125 mA por válvula.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## ionmas (Feb 23, 2021)

Gracias  JuanKa , esi quiere decir , solo como deducción, que una sola en clase A , no alcanza ni remotamente 50 W.


----------



## Rorschach (Feb 23, 2021)

Muy roja es poco, se funde, se quema, habla de clase A y una sola  válvula (single ended),150 mA ???, y 50 W ???, la 6DQ6A tiene una disipación de placa de 15W, y la 6DQ6B 17 W.


J2C dijo:


> Las he usado en amplificadores de RF de 100W el par con no más de 250 mA de placa en total lo que serian 125 mA por válvula.


Si, 100 W con un par en push-pull en RF, pero en clase B, o C.

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## ionmas (Feb 23, 2021)

Gracias amigos , pero mi referencia es a amplificadores de audio , aunque aprecio los datos sobre distintas aplicaciones. Como tengo un par de 6dq6 usadas , que alguna ves me regaló algun amigo radioaficionado , aunque soy muy ignorante en válvulas , tenia ganas de un ampli pero solo con una como potencia.


----------



## Rorschach (Feb 23, 2021)

Si vas a usar solo una válvula 6DQ6 en AF (audio frecuencia), debes tener en cuenta que tiene menos potencia que una 6L6G, o 6L6GB que tienen 19 W de disipación de placa, como máximo a una 6DQ6 solita (single ended) no podrás sacarle más de 5,5 W, o 6 W.-

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## ionmas (Feb 23, 2021)

Muuy agradecido Rorschach , es una pena para semejante válvula que entregue ese valor relativamente bajo. Creo que complicará menos una (sola)  6BQ5.


----------



## J2C (Feb 23, 2021)

Rorschach dijo:


> .........
> Si, 100 W con un par en push-pull en RF, pero en clase B, o C.
> 
> Saludos Cordiales
> Rorschach


Correcto Rorschach, me olvide de aclarar que era clase AB con bajísima corriente de cátodo en reposo y dos válvulas en paralelo y en  audio se utiliza en clase A ó AB en configuración push pull.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 23, 2021)

Rorschach dijo:


> Muy roja es poco, se funde, se quema, habla de clase A y una sola  válvula (single ended),150 mA ???, y 50 W ???, la 6DQ6A tiene una disipación de placa de 15W, y la 6DQ6B 17 W.
> 
> Si, 100 W con un par en push-pull en RF, pero en clase B, o C.
> 
> ...


Las etapas de salida de la mayoría de los BLU de fabricantes locales de la década de los 80' eran dos 6DQ6 en paralelo clase AB1 y daba entre los 60W a 100W en BLU con 600V y pico de placa, 150 de pantalla y -32V a -36V de grilla control con un consumo por el par de 60mA en reposo.

En lo que dura un comunicado 1 o 2...5 minutos y después descansa(pasaba a corte con tensiones negativa de grilla elevadas), no se ponía roja ni pasaba nada y en un uso continuo diario arriba de un camión(1114,1517, etc) duraba alrededor de 8meses a un año dependiendo de lo prolijo que era el chofer para manejar por la tierra.

Los mas "pitucos" usaban un par de 6DQ5 pero ya daban mucho mas y otros hasta tres 6146B o dos 6KD6.

En audio no tengo experiencia mas de haber usado/operado uno de 4 x 6DQ6 en los 70' para sonorizar locales no muy grandes como sonidista de un artista conocido para aquella época en Argentina cuando andaba por la zona donde yo estaba para aquel entonces. El tenia todo el equipamiento propio hasta las pistas en cintas abiertas.


----------



## Rorschach (Feb 23, 2021)

ionmas dijo:


> Muuy agradecido Rorschach , es una pena para semejante válvula que entregue ese valor relativamente bajo. Creo que complicará menos una (sola)  6BQ5.



No es bajo en la 6DQ6, es lo que es, la 6BQ5 tiene menor potencia, 12W de disipación anódica.


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 23, 2021)

Es que tengo entendido que la 6DQ6 estaba mas que nada diseñada para las etapas horizontales de TV de blanco y negro y las 6DQ5 para los color.

La 6BQ5 mas para amplificación de audio aunque mi primer equipo emisor de CW fue con una de esas a la salida!


----------



## Rorschach (Feb 23, 2021)

Exacto👌, pasa que después alternativa, y secundariamente, la empezaron a usar en diseños para amplificadores para guitarra eléctrica, sobre todo porque eran más baratas que las de potencia de audio específicas.
Si quieren, pueden ver el destripamiento de una 6DQ6 que realicé hace poco :Distintas nomenclaturas y modos de funcionamiento de válvulas termoiónicas


----------



## J2C (Feb 23, 2021)

ricbevi dijo:


> Es que tengo entendido que la 6DQ6 estaba mas que nada diseñada para las etapas horizontales de TV de blanco y negro y las 6DQ5 para los color.
> 
> La 6BQ5 mas para amplificación de audio aunque mi primer equipo emisor de CW fue con una de esas a la salida!



La 6DQ6 era utilizada siempre en los chasis de TV B/N con transformador tipo Wells Gardner (no Philips) y siempre en la salida horizontal, salvo algunos radioaficionados que la usaban en RF por ser en esa epoca mucho mas barata que la 6146 específicamente.

Dejo las datasheets de *6DQ5*, *6DQ6*, *6BQ5* (hacer click en c/u) y un link (http://www.nj7p.org/Tubes/PDFs/Tube.html) que tiene muchísimas datasheets de válvulas.

Y aquí un ejemplo de donde se usa un *par de 6DQ6* en audio, vale la pena leerlo todo.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 23, 2021)

Muy bueno pero esa era la "gorda" en los últimos tiempos venían las flacas y curiosamente en los equipos rundían mas que las "gordas".



La diferencia era de 60W el par de las gordas contra los 80W o 100W las flacas. Posiblemente en audio no fuera así por el tipo de trabajo.

También supieron venir algunas(mas "petisas" que estas y delgadas) que tenían prácticamente todo el zócalo cableado aun las patas que no venían en las originales los cuales daba problema en los equipos que habían usado los zócalos con las patas faltantes a modo de puentes para conectar cosas.

Locuras lindas así



O este


----------



## Rorschach (Feb 23, 2021)

Coincido con ustedes, de hecho en la publicación mía en : Distintas nomenclaturas y modos de funcionamiento de válvulas termoiónicas, donde como introducción he escrito esto :
La válvula 6DQ6 B es un pentodo de potencia por haces dirigidos desarrollada para funcionar como amplificadora de deflexión horizontal en televisores blanco y negro, y color, con disipación de placa de 17,5 W, era muy común en casi todos los circuitos americanos, se aprovecho también su uso alternativo como salida de audio en amplificadores para guitarra eléctrica.-

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## ionmas (Feb 24, 2021)

Bueno se puso el tema valvular. A ver si entiendo , la disipación de la válvula es el tema central ?. Ej, si disipa placa 12 w , calculo 9 o 10 para margen , y eso no debo pasarlo , si damos 300 V de placa , serían W/V =A , 10/300=34 mA , esa corriente es la máxima que tiene que dejar pasar la resistencia de ánodo ?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 24, 2021)

ionmas dijo:


> Bueno se puso el tema valvular. A ver si entiendo , la disipación de la válvula es el tema central ?. Ej, si disipa placa 12 w , calculo 9 o 10 para margen , y eso no debo pasarlo , si damos 300 V de placa , serían W/V =A , 10/300=34 mA , esa corriente es la máxima que tiene que dejar pasar la resistencia de ánodo ?


Hola caro Don ionmas , todo amplificador tiene su eficienzia propria o sea tiene su rendimento( ese espreso en %) proprio .
Esplicando mejor : hay una potenzia consumida de su fuente de alimentación y la potenzia util entregue en la salida ( carga) , la potenzia dicipada en calor por la placa es la potenzia de entrada ( consumida de la fuente de alimentación DC) minus la potenzia util entregue en la salida ( la carga).
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ionmas (Feb 24, 2021)

Correcto , esa potencia máxima de fuente , esa corriente esta limitada por resistor de placa ?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 24, 2021)

No esa es la maxima potenzia que puedes trabajar sin encortar la vida util de la valvula.
Puedes trabajar mas aun que eso , pero seguramente encurtas la vida util .
Si quieres mas potenzia aun de salida debes escojer otra valvula mas valiente aun.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ionmas (Feb 24, 2021)

Ok , gracias por la información , pero ¿quien limita la corriente para que no pase los W de disipación ? ¿es la grilla control ?


----------



## Rorschach (Feb 24, 2021)

ionmas dijo:


> Ok , gracias por la información , pero ¿quien limita la corriente para que no pase los W de disipación ? ¿es la grilla control ?


La grilla de control (g1), y como su nombre lo indica controla la corriente de placa, y para que ello ocurra, esta debe estar polarizada negativamente, hay 2 dos formas de polarizar negativamente la grilla de control, una es llamada polarización fija (fixed bias), en la cual por medio de una fuente C se la polariza negativamente, y la otra forma se llama autopolarización, polarización catódica (selfbias, autobias), en la cual el resistor de cátodo es que cumple dicha función.
Pegate una vuelta por acá, y léelo :
_





						Sobre el lazo de realimentación
					

Bueno hasta lo urtimo paragrafo todo bien. !Lo que veo es que ustedes NO entiendiste bien que lo sinal AC (audio) es transferido del premero triodo hasta lo segundo por meo de su Katodos unidos (conectados)!. NO hay senal AC ( audio) en la grilla del segundo triodo , hay solamente un nivel DC de...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				



P.D: hay varias formas más de polarizar la grilla de control, una es para leves polarizaciones  por medio del resistor de carga (o escape) de grilla (Rg), y luego una que es mixta, polarización fija, y catódica ._


----------

